# body kits



## z28camaro373 (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, imlooking for a body kit for my 91 240, an im having trouble deciding. I'm leaning towards VIS racing's invader. does anyone else have any sugestions or links regarding other body kits?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

is it a fastback or a coupe?? and there are too many different ones to list..go to autoimaging and they got a lot of JDM body kits..pdm-racing looks pretty good too









^^^^ there's my absolute favorite body kit but i have no idea who makes it


----------



## z28camaro373 (Jul 10, 2003)

fastback


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

there is a group buy i'm trying to get goin in the General section have a look


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I went with the Veilside body kit, its a bit pricey but to me its the style I wanted. I also have seen people that have mixed and matched kits. 1 front end might look awsome, but another styles sides might look sweet with that others front end and so on....


thecollector
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2003)

nice pic! . . . vsp3c


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

PDM-Racing has excellent products. I know the owner personally and can vouche for him.


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

http://www.pdm-racing.com/products/bodykits.html

Very nice stuff there ^ 

http://www.autoimaging.com/shop/index.php?shop=1&cart=216511&cat=66&

Holy crap! That stuff is expensive!! ^

-Jake


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

all real JDM stuff is expensive.. notice how VIS stuff is so cheap...cuz it's fake..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *all real JDM stuff is expensive.. notice how VIS stuff is so cheap...cuz it's fake.. *


Who cares? You buy a genuine kit and youll cry when you hit a curb or speed bump.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

unfortunately, that's true 

if you have the means (meaning $$$), go with a genuine kit. they will be better quality, better fitment, and if you can tell, will look better. but if you are poor and is short on money, go VIS


----------



## SilviaFreak (Jul 16, 2003)

I want that hood!! It looks like the same one off the Yashio Factory Silvia


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

GP SPORTS!!!!! TYPE R KIT!!!! but the only one that i think looks good is the one with the silvia front end conversion.... check it out.. > www.gpsports-na.com


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MoreRyc3 said:


> *GP SPORTS!!!!! TYPE R KIT!!!! but the only one that i think looks good is the one with the silvia front end conversion.... check it out.. > www.gpsports-na.com *


They look like vertex ripoffs to me! err... i mean copies - go copies!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

How about a G-Grow body kit?

http://www.takakaira.com/aerokits/aerokitindex.asp?sideon=sidemenu.asp?cat=4

or the C-West kit? nice and clean with a unique rear wing


















or their other exceptional kit:


















I like the nose, it's agressive without shouting out "Ricer"


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

and the wing doesnt shout out ricer?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

well... it sorta does, but at least it's not a whale tail...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

or at least it's not from a boeing747


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

yeah, i can see a new trend coming... instead of trying to get your car to stick with massive amounts of downforce from up-side down wings, people will see how much lift they can get (wasn't that the problem with the Audi TT and that's why Audi put on a little spoiler on the back?)


----------

